#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-02-03
<toabctl> i would like to have a ubuntu-cloak
<toabctl> can somebody help, please!?
<jussi01> toabctl: #ubuntu-irc for cloaks
<jussi01> rww: please note the last join :)
<toabctl> jussi01, thx
<rww> jussi01: ta
<Akos> there are ubuntu-irc cloaks that are given out?
<rww> Akos: if you're an Ubuntu Member
<Akos> rww: aha, now i understand (:
<Akos> thank you
<nhandler> jussi01: Can you s/Freenode/freenode/ in the /topic ;)
* jussi01 changed the topic of #ubuntu-irc-helpers to: Welcome to #ubuntu-irc-helpers - The Ubuntu IRC Helpers team exists to help co-ordinate and educate helpers in the the Ubuntu support channels on freenode | This is not a support channel | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/UbuntuIRCHelpers | Please join #ubuntu-meta for unanswered questions | #metabot-client for LjL's metabot client - more help with making #ubuntu a better place!
<czajkowski> could you make it any longer :p
<jussi01> czajkowski: go look at #ubuntu's topic :D
<czajkowski> not_logging_in_there :)
<nhandler> jussi01: Might I also suggest adding *!*@freenode/staff/* to the access list?
<jussi01> nhandler: feel free...
 * MenZa wibbles.
 * IdleOne wobbles
 * jussi01 gobbles
 * guntbert wonders if those activities are carnival related :)
<IdleOne> the wibbling and wobbling
<IdleOne> ?
<guntbert> IdleOne: yes :)
<IdleOne> will if it is carnival related I want cotton candy
<guntbert> sweet
 * erUSUL watchs the tumbleweeds pass away
 * funkyHat wiggles
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-02-04
<jussi01> catalyst thought of the day: Open-minded. It's easy to make assumptions about other people's motivations. When you decide someone is behaving maliciously, you've made an assumption about their motivation which may be difficult to disprove. Try to make your assumptions about other people's motivations as positive as possible.
<erUSUL> maybe ... « Never attribute to malice that which can be adequately explained by stupidity.  » XXDD maybe not that positive but ...
<jussi01> erUSUL: that one was shamelessliy stolen from freenodes catalysts page :D
<erUSUL> mine from wikipedia; it is a tie ;)
<jussi01> freenode beats wikipedia hands down :D
 * jussi01 hi 5's erUSUL
<erUSUL> :D
<jussi01> erUSUL: how are things going? have you run into any issues with support at all?  anything thats come into your head thats just clicked that you'd like to share?
<jussi01> erUSUL: that was a bit weird, Im looking into it
<erUSUL> tyvm
<jussi01> erUSUL: but best not to reply to those people who tell you its a bot, no point and it just adds trafic to the channel
<DJones> jussi01: Looking at the topic changes to get the -irc-helpers bit in, do you still need the "Karmic is released" bit of the topic
<jussi01> DJones: yeah, you do. should be ok now though
<erUSUL> !gutsy
<jussi01> oh the ubot left :(
<jussi01> erUSUL: can do here now :D
<erUSUL> ok
<jussi01> and erUSUL, the bug you found is a bit of a dumb on and should be fixed soon:
<jussi01> [15:03:44] <tsimpson> !info  bash | jussi01
<jussi01> [15:03:44] <ubottu> jussi01:
<jussi01> [15:03:47] <tsimpson> !info bash | jussi01
<jussi01> [15:03:48] <ubottu> jussi01: bash (source: bash): The GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.0-5ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 642 kB, installed size 3072 kB
<jussi01> see the issue?
<erUSUL> jussi01: two spaces and it chokes?
<jussi01> yup
<jussi01> erUSUL: bug should be fixed now :)
<czajkowski> jussi01: so who should we poke re -locoteams adn logging btw ?
 * jussi01 points czajkowski to his statement in -locoteams as well as the irc page on the wiki :D
<czajkowski> ah missed that
<jussi01> :)
<czajkowski> my ba d
<jussi01> o/
<maco> hmm who else is here...
<DJones> maco: Its quiet in here
 * erUSUL watches the tumbleweeds pass  ...
 * mneptok is somewhat active, but involved with work
 * pleia2 gives mneptok a cookie
 * Tm_T has no pc
<mneptok> pleia2: thanks for that! woo has been going through the double-stuf Oreos so fast i may not get any!
<mneptok> (she's stressed at work. chocolate helps.)
<pleia2> hehe
<maco> chocolate helps almost everything (except diets)
<mneptok> and complexion.
<maco> i wonder if that's more to do with the dairy-acne link and the fact that most cheap chocolate goodies are milk chocolate
<maco> milk chocolate makes me break out. 72% cocoa non-dairy chocolate does not
 * MenZa looks at -offtopic, tries to remember the channel he joined years ago.
<maco> MenZa: before it turned into a mild troll-fest?
 * erUSUL never joined -offtopic
<MenZa> I wouldn't say that's how it turned out :)
<MenZa> I *try* to keep it somewhat sober myself.
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-02-05
<enrico__> can i have italian support
<rww> enrico__: /join #ubuntu-it
<MenZa> rww: :(
<rww> MenZa: People who leave less than 30 seconds after asking for help confuse me :(
<IdleOne> enrico_ has been going into #ubuntu for the past 3 days ( maybe more ) and asking for the -it channel.
<IdleOne> just saying :)
<IdleOne> not that I think he is trolling in any way, just think they have either a very short memory or hasn't figured out auto-join for their client yet
<rww> banforward to #ubuntu-it! (j/k)
<IdleOne> hahaha
<mneptok> IdleOne: which user?
<IdleOne> enrico_
<mneptok> IdleOne: oh.
<mneptok> IdleOne: which user?
 * mneptok beams brightly and polishes his halo
 * IdleOne knocks the halo off of mneptok's head.
<IdleOne> Who did you take that from?
<rww> hahah
<mneptok> IdleOne: i found it in the trash behind Seveas' place
<IdleOne> hahaha
<IdleOne> I just happen to be looking and POW I got highlighted
<IdleOne> :)
<tux_mark_5> hello
<tux_mark_5> i'm using xubuntu 9.10 64 bit + ATI Catalyst 10.1 and I'm getting
<tux_mark_5> "Couldn't find matching GLX visual" error in most of 32 bit apps
<tux_mark_5> compiz and other 64-bit opengl apps work fine
<tux_mark_5> any ideas what might cause this?
<charlie-tca> tux_mark_5: Please join #ubuntu-meta for unanswered questions
<tux_mark_5> ok
<charlie-tca> This is not support, sorry.
<tux_mark_5> oh, sorry, my fault
<charlie-tca> no problem. Either #ubuntu-meta or #ubuntu should be able to help, though
<Pici> charlie-tca: #ubuntu-meta isn't for asking questions in.
<erUSUL> does ati catalyst install 32 bit compt libs?
<charlie-tca> Well,,, I just quoted the topic line here
<charlie-tca> Pici: What is #ubuntu-meta for?
<Pici> charlie-tca: It reports questions that have been unanswered in #ubuntu.
<charlie-tca> I see. Thanks.
<Pici> Hang out in there for a few minutes and you'll see.
<jerem_> french here?
<jussi01> jerem_: not really
<jussi01> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<kaddi_> hi, there is a member in #kubuntu that wants his/her IP removed from the public logs. Is there anything one can do for her/him or is he/she out of luck?
<tsimpson> kaddi_: unfortunately uncle google has it by now
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-02-06
<IdleOne> can someone please explain what ot is in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> he has been given the trigger a couple of time
<IdleOne> times*'
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-02-07
<sebsebseb> Hi
<sebsebseb> What's this?
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/UbuntuIRCHelpers
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: yeah was about to go there
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: It's not really clear, but I guess it's so me can work together as a team doing support,   helping each other out a bit or something
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: pretty much yes
<sebsebseb> we can, not me can, above
<sebsebseb> so can refer support issues to people in here maybe,  if tried to help, but can't really help them properly?
<sebsebseb> and ask for help when doing support in here?  if it's needed?
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: is that what this channel is about partly?
<arand> Is discussiond of the !factoids also within the scope of this chan or is that for #ubuntu-irc?
 * erUSUL has the opnion that this channel is just redundant and that everything done here can be done in #ubuntu-irc
 * erUSUL added bonus one less channel to join
<arand> And there's also #ubuntu-meta for unanswered questions...
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: I think this channel could be useful,  if it's used as a like  Ubuntu support team channel,  where we can turn to each other for help with support when it's a good idea to
<sebsebseb> no one knows it all
<erUSUL> sebsebseb: i'm not disputing the goals of the channel. i'm saying that what you say can be easily done in #ubuntu-irc there was no need to set up this channel (which is less than a week old) it is redundant
<sebsebseb> we have our areas
<erUSUL> a little tweak in the topic of #ubuntu-irc and an edit in the wiki page and you are done
<sebsebseb> ,but  if we knew what each person was good at when it comes to Ubuntu support,  we would know who to come to for help  with issues,  that we can't support properly/fully our selves in the channel
<erUSUL> sebsebseb: again i'm not disputing the what. i'm disputing the how
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: #ubuntu-irc is the big operators room
<sebsebseb> for all Ubuntu channels
<sebsebseb> offical ones
<erUSUL> sebsebseb: what: coordinate helpers ok! how: set up yet another empty channel with little traffic *not* ok
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: I get the impression from the wiki so far,  that they want to tell people off in here for misusing the bot, instead of pm, or even #ubuntu itself
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: That's about the only thing that made sense to me when it came to reading the wiki page
<sebsebseb> oh and how people who are regular IRC helpers might become community members
<rww> erUSUL: I agree.
<erUSUL> rww: :)
<rww> The purposes of #ubuntu-irc and #ubuntu-irc-helpers seem to me to be mergable, and the two channels' combined traffic seems like it would be reasonable.
<erUSUL> more than reasonable
<erUSUL> sebsebseb: again i'm not against the goals of the channel i'm against have to join a tens of channles just to keep up
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: same here I don't like being in loads and loads of channels either
<erUSUL> the solution to every problem seems to be just create yet another channel. and we can make sense of t later
<erUSUL> too much traffic in #ubuntu? proposed solution ---> just chop it off in three !!!!
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: well I guess #ubuntu should be split into a few more channels, if the user number, who type stuff, not all those idlers,  becomes much bigger
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: I started typing the above before your message
<sebsebseb> oh so many people in #ubuntu people notice that, thing is we never even see most of them type?
<erUSUL> sebsebseb: that just will split knowledge
<rww> There are plenty of good reasons why that's a bad idea. I'll go grab the relevant bug report ;P
<erUSUL> sebsebseb: i for one will have to choose one of the three.
<rww> https://bugs.launchpad.net/empathy/+bug/392799
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 392799 in ubuntu-community "#ubuntu too noisy to be useful" [Medium,In progress]
<rww> one of the reasons why use of #ubuntu-meta is being encouraged is to catch questions that are missed because of the channel's volume
<sebsebseb> I guess it's since Xchat has #ubuntu as the default channel, if I remember correctly, why there are so many idlers, that we don't see type.
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: Some people are in around 60 channels, and more than one network, but most of us nope.
<erUSUL> sebsebseb: good for them. i can not
<sebsebseb> maybe 60 is quite the exeragation, but there are those people in a lot of channels and more than one network
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: I am just saying, and I woudn't want to do something like that myself
<erUSUL> :)
<sebsebseb> altough maybe one day I will try something like that, just to try :D
<arand> Problem is #ubuntu is great for "simple-medium" questions, but for more advanced questions, I don't feel there's not much response in #ubuntu, and sometimes it's almost more likely to get somewhere in #ubuntu+1 even though it's not related to dev version..
<sebsebseb> arand: sometimes even the basic questions don't get answered in #ubuntu
<sebsebseb> in fact most of the questions being asked in #ubuntu I would consider as being intermediate to advanced
<sebsebseb> basic qustions here and there,  but there are a lot of questions, where the answer is to use quite a few commands or to maybe edit some files
<sebsebseb> then of course the standard comon stuff,  pulse audio, wireless,  ATI graphics card issues
<arand> ...dual monitors, grub...
<sebsebseb> yep and those two
<sebsebseb> altough
<sebsebseb> I don't think many average computer users, have a dual monitor
<sebsebseb> dual monitor issues aren't that common or I am missing it quite a lot or something
<sebsebseb> another issue with #ubuntu is that it's  rather busy for new users
<sebsebseb> hence one reason why quite a lot of people want to pm for example
<sebsebseb> sometimes not that much going on in there, but most of the time there is
<arand> What I just came to think of now is that it would be very sweet if "helpers" would have access to a set of "filter" scripts so one could easily say "I can help in the categories: grub, dual-booting and general" And then only get those questions...
<sebsebseb> so many people in there
<sebsebseb> ,but we have regular helpers, and those who don't do it that often
<sebsebseb> can't easilly find out what everyone is good at who wants to help in there I guess,   and no not say a form on say Launchpad will be good enough for example, since not everyone who uses Ubuntu IRC want's to use Launchpad
<sebsebseb> a form yeah where people can fill in saying what they want to do.  Even if it was on a website, not everyone who wants to help in #ubuntu would want to fill it in I expect.
<sebsebseb> However regular helpers who care enough about things, are likely to come to a channel such as this one I expect,  and here we can ask each other what we can help with,  and  turn to each other for help at times, when doing support in #ubuntu  Well those are my suggestions for this channel
<rww> sebsebseb: /meta metabot help subscribe
<rww> /msg, not /meta
<sebsebseb> rww: uhmm?
<rww> sebsebseb: Are you familiar with #ubuntu-meta and metabot?
<sebsebseb> rww: no
<sebsebseb> I know it exists, but don't really know about it. I decided to join  the channel again  a bit after joining this one
<sebsebseb> was going to check out the wiki
<rww> sebsebseb: /join #ubuntu-meta, idle in there for a while. It's pretty self-explanatory. If you do /msg metabot help, it'll give you a list of commands, one of which is the ability to subscribe to a particular category.
<sebsebseb> rww: oh
<sebsebseb> right, but that channel is for only un answered questions I think
<rww> sebsebseb: you can set a timeout for how long they have to be unanswered before it notifies you.
<rww> of course, it's not a substitute for sitting in #ubuntu and paying attention, it's a supplement that catches missed questions
<sebsebseb> rww: got a description of something, but not sure how to set whatever up
<sebsebseb> rww: Well I got it to tell me the Available categories
<rww> sebsebseb: for example, if you wanted to get notified of package-category questions 30 seconds after they were asked, you'd do /msg metabot subscribe package privmsg 30
<sebsebseb> rww: right so, it can pm me what's also in the channel, for my choosen cateogire/s ?
<rww> sebsebseb: The channel's set to notify after about five minutes. So if you did the above, you'd get a PM before it showed up in the channel. And yeah, it'd be only for the categories you set.
<sebsebseb> oh right
<sebsebseb> and 30 seconds is just an example, I could do 10 seconds or even 1 second?
<rww> I assume so, yeah.
<sebsebseb> ok could be a good idea,  don't want to waste time watching the channel quite a lot, like I have done in the past, and I only tend to help with certain basic areas
<sebsebseb> rww: well thanks I guess
<rww> sebsebseb: no problem, glad I could be of help
<IdleOne> rww: that was the best explanation on how to use metabot. thank you!
<geli> hello
<rww> hello
<guntbert> geli: this is no support channel - please use #ubuntu
<geli> oh sorry
<ThatGuy-_-_> I cant find the wallpaper I downloaded, in order to set it to slideshow
<erUSUL> ThatGuy-_-_: support is in #ubuntu
<ThatGuy-_-_> thx
<jussi01> arand: generally I would say -installer, but if someone says nonfree its no big deal
<arand> jussi01: you know if is it supposed to be removed at some point or are plans to always keep it there?
<jussi01> arand: I imagine itll disappear at some point, probably after Lucid Id guess, but Im not certain
 * jussi01 waves to cjohnston
<cjohnston> o/
<cjohnston> :-)
 * cjohnston noticed that the discussion regarding changes in -ops had died down... (allowing/not allowing people in)
<IdleOne> Does that mean the issue is resolved?
<jussi01> cjohnston: we are all thinking about it.
<jussi01> no
<cjohnston> ya..
<cjohnston> still nothing new.. I wont be at the meeting Saturday :-(
<IdleOne> what does the general consensus seem to be at this point?
<cjohnston> -1 from what i can tell...
<cjohnston> but thats completely my observation
<IdleOne> yeah, understood
<IdleOne> I like the moderated/only certain approved users option
<IdleOne> but then that will create division in the community so not the best solution
<jussi01> Im a big fan of the mirror channel tbh. allows people to see instantly whats going on, but not interfere with the process
<IdleOne> yeah that sounds good also
<IdleOne> but I fear that a channel like that will attract trolls requiring another channel for the ops to have to moderate heavily
<IdleOne> unless it is set to +m
<christonapushbik> i need help pls!!!
<christonapushbik> i install kubuntu yesterday
<IdleOne> christonapushbik: with?
<IdleOne> christonapushbik: type /join #kubuntu and ask your question, someone will help if they can.
<christonapushbik> and after a day of searching internet i am hardly being able to connect internet
<christonapushbik> i want to run firefox
<christonapushbik> but dunno how it can b done :|
